# If you could own any forum members horse, who would you pick



## mydaddysjag (Nov 20, 2008)

If you could pick any forum members horse to own, who's would it be?

There are a LOT of forum members horses that I would love to have, but theres one I've kept my eye on for a long time.

I would probably pick Nootka's gelding Raftered hearts TNT, or Pyro. I've admired that little guy since he was a newborn when Nootka first posted about him, and he's only gotten better since then. Now he's B sized and a gelding, Two of my favorites! If I lived a lot closer, I would probably scoop him up!

So, who's yours.


----------



## ruffian (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmmm - Oh Sheryl perhaps I could come down and pick up Bandito??

Or Shelley has a real nice little yearling colt that would fit nicely in my barn. Does Gizmo want to move to the sunny south? OK it's only about 2 miles south, but south is south!!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Nov 20, 2008)

I am probably biased as I have seen this guy in person




, but I love Riverdance's Pardon My French. :love He has a beautiful head and is just so well put together for his smaller size. i also saw many pretty babies here through the year and would me hard pressed to remember their names



I though the babies and sire Cinemax shown here this week were very nice





Barb


----------



## Marty (Nov 20, 2008)

PRINCE!

There are quite a few more too many to mention.


----------



## nootka (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for choosing Pyro, mydaddysjag!

He needs a good, appreciative (not that we don't appreciate him, he just demands lots and lots of time!) home and he is really a sweet boy. Can't wait to see how he has filled out this Spring when he gets clipped.

Hhhhmmm...this is a tough one, and I don't remember her owner's name, but I loooovve little Semi. She's not my type as far as size goes, but she is amazing to look at and that's just why I'd love to have her in my pasture.

Otherwise, I'd guess I would choose my own Gramma Pony if that could happen. Still missing the Grammy and her funny nickers.

Liz M.


----------



## Candleliteranch (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd choose Jill's Klassy bred by Karen of Little Wee Horse Farm. I just loved this little girl the first time I met her!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 21, 2008)

There's a lot of them I love, but I think I want Doors! Lord what a looker.



Jinx is another favorite, so is Puck.

Leia


----------



## kaykay (Nov 21, 2008)

I would buy Getitias stallion Grahams Little King Lee. But I dont think Getitia will ever let him go.


----------



## macy--red carpet minis (Nov 21, 2008)

I think my favorite forum horse is Century Farms Bey Masquerade, owned by Stacy Score of Mountain Meadows. I LOVE his build and his action in the cart





Also, I adore B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie, owned by Lisa and Mike Strasslein of Strasslein Stables . He is SO pretty and the fact that he is such a gorgeous Palomino color makes me drool over him even more.

There are tons of other gorgeous horses on here that I would love to own... But, these two have always been on the top of my list


----------



## Leeana (Nov 21, 2008)

Erica's Taker for sure



, i think he is my faverit...

Belinda's Lazy N Redboy too...


----------



## funnybunny (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm taken by that Avatar of a black horse on Disneyhorse.

Don't know who it is but it sure looks PURDY to me!

Whozit?


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2008)

I would have said SBrown's "Call Me Awesome" but they sold him and I don't know if the buyer was a forum member or not.

So, I'm still thinking!


----------



## Genie (Nov 21, 2008)

I looked on the breeders page of the Lil Beginnings and saw the horse that I would pick.

Then I contacted the breeder and she sold him to me!

and here he is..............................arrived November 19th, 2008 in the middle of a snowstorm..................


----------



## shelly (Nov 21, 2008)

Genie said:


> I looked on the breeders page of the Lil Beginnings and saw the horse that I would pick.
> Then I contacted the breeder and she sold him to me!
> 
> and here he is..............................arrived November 19th, 2008 in the middle of a snowstorm..................



HUBBA-HUBBA



:wub



He looks familiar...who is it?


----------



## Genie (Nov 21, 2008)

shelly said:


> Genie said:
> 
> 
> > I looked on the breeders page of the Lil Beginnings and saw the horse that I would pick.
> ...


Kegleys Tommie Hawk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 21, 2008)

Well like Genie, I just recently became the owner of a forum members horse I've been drooling over for a while:











There's soooo many forum member's horses that I would LOVE to have so I'll just list a few





CheyAut's gorgeous black leopards Spin and Confetti





VernB's handsome bay boy with blue eyes (sorry can't remember his name!)

Tami at Oak Parks' golden girls, Savannah Breeze and Destinys Chance





Russ' boy Rico (Oak Parks SS Ima Soap Star)

Lost Spoke's leopard boy Catch

Eagles Ring black pinto mare Lace





Ponyboi's (aka Will



) 2008 appy colt, one word: ADORABLE!








Dontworrybeappy's Appy, Buzz and Wow





ThreeCFarm's WeeOkies Cool Dudes Parisienne

kayla221444's Laurel Acres Double Vision

Have to say that I'm new to shetlands but boy these two can come live here!

Kay's Wauk A Way Feature Attraction *Hubba Hubba*

Erica's new mare Wall Street Rock E Lizz E

Ok ok, I'll stop and not bore you all with an even longer list, but believe me there's plenty more!


----------



## kayla221444 (Nov 21, 2008)

I wouldnt mind having Jills Starter


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Nov 21, 2008)

i would have to say CATCH i dont care for apps to much but i do love him


----------



## Gena (Nov 21, 2008)

There are so many gorgeous horses to pick from but if I really could pick any forum members horse to own it would be Stacys PRINCE





The Bay Prince


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 21, 2008)

Oooooo. I'll say Prince, too! But...I also love that mare of Leanna's, "Kitty" (remember the one I compared to Naomi Campbell, Leanna?). I, normally, prefer solid colours, but that painted bay mare is...


----------



## Marty (Nov 21, 2008)

_I think my favorite forum horse is Century Farms Bey Masquerade, owned by Stacy Score of Mountain Meadows._

He's awesome Macy. Baylee is also the sire of Amy Lacy (click mini) Aladin and my jr stallion Mountain Meadows Bey Pepito.







I also love Amy's Espirit. I think he's awesome


----------



## kaykay (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for mentioning feature.



He is my dream horse for sure and I have to pinch myself sometimes when I look at him out in the pasture


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 21, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Thanks so much for mentioning feature.
> 
> 
> 
> He is my dream horse for sure and I have to pinch myself sometimes when I look at him out in the pasture






oooooo. Kay, I love your man too! There's reallly too many on here that I'd pick lol.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Macy, Gena & Marty --





Baylee (Century Farms Bey Masquerade) is such a cool little horse - he is funny and affectionate -and just loves to show off and please. He is throwing these wonderful attributes, along with his beautiful conformation & refinement to his foals and we couldn't be more pleased.  Prince is a more sensitive type of horse - and is generally wary of new things, but once he is comfortable will put on quite the show! The blend of these 2 bloodlines is really something special and I am very excited about the future foals at our farm.

Stac


----------



## Katiean (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think he is a forum members horse (I don't know who now ownes him) But my mares sire I AM BT WATERFORD TOO He is a BUCKEROO TOO son. I wsh I had that one in my pens.


----------



## Genie (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 21, 2008)

OK, I wasn't going to post, but after Stacy mentioned his personality, that did it. As much as I like Prince, I would have to say the one I would love to own is Century Farms Bey Masquerade!!! And the fact he is pinto doesn't hurt either. I wish he lived closer.... and I am well aware Marty has a son.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 21, 2008)

Matt73 said:


> Oooooo. I'll say Prince, too! But...I also love that mare of Leanna's, "Kitty" (remember the one I compared to Naomi Campbell, Leanna?). I, normally, prefer solid colours, but that painted bay mare is...


Well thank you



, im a pretty big fan of my "Kitten" too...i have some big expectations for this little (not so little...) classic filly



:wub. I do remember you comparison to Naomi Campbell, how could i forget !! Ive been told that she looks like a porcelain figure too. She is a completely different filly now then she was back in June.

Alpha Farms Magical Melody "Kitty"


----------



## AngieA (Nov 21, 2008)

I am soooooooooo sorry Kay Kay........ we would have a knock down drag out battle over (LEE)...lol He is the most awesome boy and I have known him longer....haha Getitia knows as every time I talk about him I drool...



...I have and have had a couple of his kids....so I am really spoiled.......he has produced some amazing get...both halter and driving....they are hot but sane....and if you get into their minds they are sooooooooooo smart......but If he ever were to come to me..like when you know where ever freezes over........I would share and send you pictures.......


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 21, 2008)

*oh boy this is to hard!!*

Would have to say Prince, always a favourite.

Ericas Jesse James, and Big City

Jills (And Ericas) Destiny, And Bacardi

Parmelas Captive Spirit and Corona

I forget his owners name but his barn name is Streaker, a buckeroo bred horse I beleive.

Kay also has a couple I would not mind bringing home!!

Sheryls Jinx and Bandito!

Little John!

Lotto of course!

And Leeanas Royal a long time favourite.

Theres to many to choose from!! haha


----------



## Mona (Nov 21, 2008)

Katiean said:


> I don't think he is a forum members horse (I don't know who now ownes him) But my mares sire I AM BT WATERFORD TOO He is a BUCKEROO TOO son. I wsh I had that one in my pens.


I did own Waterford up until about a month or so ago. His proud new owner is Gail McLennan of McLennan Miniatures in Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## minih (Nov 21, 2008)

D & S Knightcap!!! He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I tried to buy him when he was a baby, so I guess I think he's pretty special! Erica's Total Knockout.



Erica, please post a pic of the handsome one!

One of Marty's favorite horseys, Esprit; a couple of pics you may not have seen:


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for mentioning my boy Lotto, you're too sweet!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG'D I'd have to say hands down Firewater Calisto Of Olympus ~ Calvin from Brenda Sellwood from Firewaters Miniatures. He's gorgeous pinto and I'm a sucker for pintos. He makes my mouth drool.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 21, 2008)

> I am soooooooooo sorry Kay Kay........ we would have a knock down drag out battle over (LEE)...lol He is the most awesome boy and I have known him longer....haha Getitia knows as every time I talk about him I drool... wub.gif ...I have and have had a couple of his kids....so I am really spoiled.......he has produced some amazing get...both halter and driving....they are hot but sane....and if you get into their minds they are sooooooooooo smart......but If he ever were to come to me..like when you know where ever freezes over........I would share and send you pictures....... rolleyes.gif


LMAO!!! Id sure fight ya for him!!! That stallion would be worth a few bruises



Every time I go to Getitias I have to go see Lee. He is just so amazing and like you said the get he has produced is so outstanding its almost mind boggling. They are just so smart and so willing to please. Im so lucky to have a daughter of his (Baxters Just Teasin Ya) and some other related horses. Hopefully I have another Lee foal coming





But dang I dont think Getitia is going to let him go anytime soon so we have to keep admiring him from afar.



> Kay also has a couple I would not mind bringing home!!


Thank you so much for mentioning our horses! Means a lot to me


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Nov 21, 2008)

To tell you all the honest truth, I love them all.

Alyssa


----------



## Leeana (Nov 21, 2008)

> And Leeanas Royal a long time favourite.


Well it is no secret this gelding is so very special to me for very many reasons, love him more then anything. Thanks..it means allot



:wu

Not going to post show photos of him as i think he looks best nat-ur-al and he is MUCH more then a show horse...


----------



## Connie P (Nov 21, 2008)

Well........................ This week it is this horse!






Cross Country Sharp Dressed Man presently owned by Becky at Redrock. I just love this stallion. He is so darned gorgeous!



:wub





I also really love Robin's stallion Lotto - I have drooled over him for a very long time.

I have many many more that I really love alot, but it would take up too much room here!


----------



## twister (Nov 21, 2008)

wow there are so many special horses owned by forum members that I would love to own but a few I have especially admired are Reo's Lotto, Sheryl's Jinx, Amy's Alladin, Leanna's Kitty, Jill's Bacardi and Matt's Royal (love those buckskins). If I were to pick one horse though I think it would be the appy filly I saw in Ohio at Area 2 Nationals, her name was Diva and she does belong to a forum member but I can't remember who and I can't remember the other part of her name but she is drop down gorgeous.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 21, 2008)

twister said:


> wow there are so many special horses owned by forum members that I would love to own but a few I have especially admired are Reo's Lotto, Sheryl's Jinx, Amy's Alladin, Leanna's Kitty, Jill's Bacardi and Matt's Royal (love those buckskins). If I were to pick one horse though *I think it would be the appy filly I saw in Ohio at Area 2 Nationals, her name was Diva and she does belong to a forum member but I can't remember who and I can't remember the other part of her name but she is drop down gorgeous.*


I think you are refering to one of the fillys that Pam owns, Coventry Lane Farm in PA


----------



## twister (Nov 21, 2008)

Leeana said:


> twister said:
> 
> 
> > wow there are so many special horses owned by forum members that I would love to own but a few I have especially admired are Reo's Lotto, Sheryl's Jinx, Amy's Alladin, Leanna's Kitty, Jill's Bacardi and Matt's Royal (love those buckskins). If I were to pick one horse though *I think it would be the appy filly I saw in Ohio at Area 2 Nationals, her name was Diva and she does belong to a forum member but I can't remember who and I can't remember the other part of her name but she is drop down gorgeous.*
> ...


yes that was the name, I love her. Thanks Leeanna


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning a couple of my boys, Little Kings Junior Jinx



and Little Kings B T Buck Bandito



.

Jinx is just a love bug and a true joy to be around. He is one of my favorites for sure.

Heres an older picture of the boy taken a couple of years ago when we were playing in the creek.






And Bandito



, he has only been here for a couple of months but he has quickly become another favorite. He is a talker and he greets me every morning and again in the evening when its time to be put up. He just makes me smile.






I can't thank Erica enough for either one of these two boys. I feel very blessed to be able to call both of them mine.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't begin to tell you how many forum members have horses I would love to look out my window out.

Lee is one of my favorites, easy on the eyes and an awesome attitude.

But I won't fight for him as that will never happen, I just remain happy with his kids who are here and I so love them.

Jazz






And the newest,,,Phantom






Both whom are National Top 3 horses,,,,Phantom a Reserve National Champion.

So that may be why I would argue for him,,,,,,,,,he produces in my opinion, about the best.





But I like Prince too.


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you Connie and Yvonne!





That means a LOT to me!


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 21, 2008)

I would probably need a plane to carry all the horses I like to Ireland but here are just a few that spring to mind

Caldwells Fashion Paige

Ericas Echos of My Destiny

Cross Country Wild Heart

and finally Wall Street Rock E Lizze

I like the Bay Prince too and have a friend who has a stallion that looks really like him and he is stunning.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Nov 21, 2008)

hmmm. Thats hard. Rain is truthfully my dream mini but.. I'd think I would have to say

Kristina's Gelding SRF Hot Topic and her mare Buck Ons Hot Gossip.


----------



## georgiegirl (Nov 21, 2008)

Brenda Sellwood's little "Gorgeous" filly is to die for!!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 21, 2008)

nootka said:


> Thanks for choosing Pyro, mydaddysjag! He needs a good, appreciative (not that we don't appreciate him, he just demands lots and lots of time!) home and he is really a sweet boy. Can't wait to see how he has filled out this Spring when he gets clipped.
> 
> Hhhhmmm...this is a tough one, and I don't remember her owner's name, but I loooovve little Semi. She's not my type as far as size goes, but she is amazing to look at and that's just why I'd love to have her in my pasture.
> 
> ...


Hi Liz,

Semi is mine,, Sandy... Thanks, I love her, She's a pip!



) Nice compliment coming from you

considering I LOVE what you are producing out there on the west coast!

Actually,, I just finished getting the trailer ready for a road trip tomorrow.... It's been 3 1/2 years....

but I bought a new horse and am picking her up tomorrow! Semi's weanling baby sister!

I am So excited. don't know if I'll sleep tonight!

~Sandy

opp's forgot to add my WISH horse.

There are so many... Prince, of course... unbelieveable

I love to own Reece's Grosshills Undisputed Creation, beautiful animal, Holy Cow

Limestone's Billy Idol

First Knights Lord of the Ring

and don't know her full name.. Alliance's Dust Me Off Gorgeous mare

Can't forget my all time favorite.. Erica's Knock My Socks Off DROOL.....................


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 21, 2008)

Connie P said:


> Well........................ This week it is this horse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! He is awesome!


----------



## Becky (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh gee, thanks guys!



CC Sharp Dressed Man is a very handsome boy.


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 21, 2008)

Becky said:


> Oh gee, thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> CC Sharp Dressed Man is a very handsome boy.



If I could I would buy him!


----------



## lilnickers (Nov 21, 2008)

One particular horse pops into my mind: T-BONE from TIMBERVIEW (OR IS IT TIMBER RIDGE?)FARM

He is an awesome looking horse with fabulous markings!!


----------



## vvf (Nov 21, 2008)

Without a doubt..... Erica's boy, Taker.


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 21, 2008)

I LOVE Brenda's Calvin, Ariel (sp) & her 08 Filly


----------



## crponies (Nov 21, 2008)

I love that "white" Shetland. I believe his name is Frank? He definitely is one that makes me drool


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 21, 2008)

ahhhh thanks everyone who posted about our horses. Im so touched I was just reading on here and got to read several of our horses names. That is sooo cool!!! Thanks again,

I have many horses I would like to chose, as there are so many outstanding individuals owned by forum members. But if I to chose one, I think Im going to chose First Knights Dream Come True of Heathers from Mulligans Run. I just love what he is producing wow!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG!!!! How could you ever decide??????

Mine would be a toss up between Kay's "Feature Attraction" and Carin's "Happy Hooligan OK". I LOVE a black pinto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have threatened, I mean, offered to take them both!!!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 22, 2008)

This is a really hard question!



There are so many gorgeous horses owned by forum members that it's just too much to choose one. But I guess if I HAD to make it just one it would be Brenda Sellwood's *Calvin*.



He is TRULY the perfect horse in miniature! So refined, so stretchy, so balanced. I'm in love!! I know she'll never part with him, so I can only hope that one day Ravey can go visit Calvin some spring.





OK, one more...Monette Freeman's mare *AF Gold Charm*. That mare is priceless if you're someone like me who really loves the GMB look. Another one I'll never own. Mo's turned down huge offers on her and I don't blame her.



If she were mine, I'd keep her also.

Ok, and then there's *Prince*.





And Lisa Strass has a stallion that Belinda showed this year that is breath-taking!



Dang, can't think of his name off the top of my head, but I'd sure know him if he was standing in front of me!!










One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> *oh boy this is to hard!!*
> Parmelas Captive Spirit and Corona
> 
> Theres to many to choose from!! haha


Thank you for mentioning Spirit and Corona.



They are two of my favorites also. Both very easy to handle and very loving toward their humans.


----------



## River Wood (Nov 22, 2008)

In all honesty, I am fond of this boy below, Tibbs Rapid Transit ~ a silver bay stallion ~ but then I own him so I'm happy!


----------



## Genie (Nov 22, 2008)

lilnickers said:


> One particular horse pops into my mind: T-BONE from TIMBERVIEW (OR IS IT TIMBER RIDGE?)FARM
> He is an awesome looking horse with fabulous markings!!


Hidden Timber ...That's where Kegleys Tommi Hawk that I just got came from.

Melanie also has Streaker...........Beautiful horses


----------



## lilnickers (Nov 22, 2008)

OH, Genie, maybe that explains why I "gawked" at your boy when I saw him !!!! hehehe Hidden Timber has some beautiful horses


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh there are SO many!

Any of Erica's horses, Prince, Esprit, Alladin, Phantom, Lucky C Acres stallion Buster, Semi, Kristina's Danny Boy, Devon's Fashion



and with her Chanel, all of Karen's (frosthillfarm) Billy babies (Duncan especially)!!!!





Oh there are just too many gorgeous horses to choose from....


----------



## squeaky (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'd love to own Lisa and Mike Strass's B&L's Rock "E" Red Alert. I have a Rock "E" bred mare, and they are the coolest ponies that I have worked with. I have also always drooled over Flying Aces Attitude of Royalty....What an amazing stud!!

Amanda


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi everybody:

Wow, the forum members have some really nice horses and a few great ones too!

I'm so tickled and honored "Catch" got a nod from a couple of you and want to…THANK YOU.

Tommy and I are glad to finally have our Catchy boy home here in the great state of Arizona and we’re already looking forward to next years show season. Over the past three years “Catch” has proven himself VERY competitive in the halter arena and now we’re looking into having fun driving him. "Catch" is a very special "one of a kind" horse that just seems to get better every year in both beauty and ability.

[SIZE=18pt]*"Catch"*[/SIZE]






I took some driving lessons from Austin Van Wyck last winter and boy oh boy, I certainly UNDERSTAND why so many of you LOVE driving. It’s exhilarating and what a BLAST! I hope to continue my training this winter too.

We’re also looking forward to showing a few of Catch’s kin folk again next year. One is a tiny chestnut appaloosa mare “Bamster” and the other a few cap colt “Striker”. It’s going to be another exciting show year!

[SIZE=14pt]*Lost Spoke's Bambi Kiss aka "Bamster" *[/SIZE]tiny 28" and under chestnut appaloosa mare






[SIZE=14pt]*Lost Spoke's Lightening Strike aka "Striker"* [/SIZE]few cap yearling colt






Thanks again for all the encouragement and support of our beautiful and versatile spotties!

Dawn


----------



## loveminis (Nov 22, 2008)

I have always loved SunBreaks Latte Tyme owned by Lost Spoke !!

But I would DIE to get back a filly I used to own long time ago - KLS All That Jazz.


----------



## Stef (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi

I would pick Lost Spoke's Catch he is soooo handsome.





Stef


----------



## [email protected] River (Nov 22, 2008)

Honestly, there are so many beautiful horses owned by forum members, that I don't think I could choose just one..... Too many to list!!!

Thank you Jenny and Becca for mentioning Gossip, Hot Topic, and Danny...... That means a lot to me!

Gossip.... Her weanling pic... Still gives me goosebumps....






Gossip's first foal, Hot Topic: (I think he inherited his momma's neck!



)






And my Danny Boy:


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Nov 22, 2008)

I just LOVE Star Ridge's :

Spirit. I am not a fan of Perlinos but this boy is definately drool worthy!!!

Merlin. I love a good ole black horse





Raven. that girl is just WOW

Buttercup





Scarlet. Cant wait to watch her grow up. Can we have some weanie pics?

Cant you tell I love Parmelas horses???


----------



## Taylor Jo (Nov 22, 2008)

georgiegirl said:


> Brenda Sellwood's little "Gorgeous" filly is to die for!!!!



I agree, I forgot about her, she is... I put her 2nd to her Calvin. She's a beauty that's for sure. TJ


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Nov 22, 2008)

loveminis said:


> I have always loved SunBreaks Latte Tyme owned by Lost Spoke !!


Thank you for giving Latte a nod too! She's an incredible little mare.

[SIZE=14pt]*Sunbreak's Latte Tyme *[/SIZE]






Latte gave us an outstanding, tiny, little bit of a colt by First Knight's Lord of the Ring aka "Strider" we named:

[SIZE=14pt]*Lost Spoke's Lord Phoenix aka "TW"*[/SIZE] 23" at four months old






Dawn


----------



## Katiean (Nov 22, 2008)

Mona said:


> Katiean said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he is a forum members horse (I don't know who now ownes him) But my mares sire I AM BT WATERFORD TOO He is a BUCKEROO TOO son. I wsh I had that one in my pens.
> ...


Thanks for the info Mona. I would love to see other offspring from Waterford. His daughter Ellie is a wonderful driving horse.


----------



## Russ (Nov 22, 2008)

Lucky C Acres thanks for thinking of my boy Rico......Oak Parks SS Ima Soap Star.

He is a awesome horse and I just love him! His show picture from this summer is below.

As for horses of forum members I'd like.....soooo many to name and I'd hate to miss anybody(I like every horse mentioned on this thread



). But I am partial to a few I have actually met in person... Tami's, Samis Soap Suds and his get(Lucky C Acres mentioned 2 of my favorite Suds daughters) and Rico's mom Star, is a beautiful mare! Tami's Nighthawk daughter is just stunning...love her head and total look.

I also like Lavern's stallion George that lives at the Lucky Hart Ranch. Erica's Big City and a broodmare mare she owns called Design. I like minih's show mare Lita too and Sanny's gelding, Classique's Phantom Gold.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Nov 22, 2008)

_[SIZE=12pt]My personal selection from the forum members would be "Mountain Meadows Amir Al Amar" aka. "Prince". But if we were considering outside the forum, then I'd be looking at "First Knight's Lord Of The Ring" or anything attached to the (First Knight) breeding. You really can't over look there program. It is without a doubt *ABSOLUTE PERFECTION* at it best across the board. [/SIZE]_

Kimberle Young

Allure Ranch

http://wwwallureranch.com


----------



## Fancy (Nov 22, 2008)

Linda Best's horses "Fred" Rolling Ridge Rum Runner and "Becky" Rolling Ridge Ravishing Rebecca! But then again... I am biased because they are the parents of my baby that is coming in the spring!

Makayla


----------



## SirenFarms (Nov 22, 2008)

MARTINS BEST DRESSED SINATRA! (Frank)

I absolutely adore this horse. i find him unbelieveably beautiful in every way. absolutely love him. i stalk this horse. not even joking. i went through ALL of the congress shots on washburns site, just to see his pictures and find out his results.

And Caldwells Fashion Paige. Love this mare i think she looks feminine and just gorgeous!

and ofcourse my little guys harley and Yankee <3


----------



## minih (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you Russ for admiring our Lita, we think she is very special. Looking forward to next show season since we had so much fun with her this year. If she would just start liking the clippers on her legs!!!










I was looking thru this thread at some of the beautiful horses and I don't know how I have missed pictures of this very pretty girl. I can not wait to see pictures of her as a yearling.


----------



## twilightranch (Nov 22, 2008)

I would have to pick cross country call me awesome formerly owned by thousand oaks ranch.


----------



## Erica (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for mentioning some of the critters here on the farm; I'll have to think for a bit about my pick if I was just to pick one.....

Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - He is a Lazy N Redboy son out of a Lazy N Redboy daughter. Taker himself is a HOF and Res. national Champion, and in his first foal crop, both of his sons I showed ended up National Champions. I think he has a strong future ahead of him and I am loving every foal he puts on the ground out of an array of mares......and not to mention he is adding this color out of nowhere.











Erica's Knock Your Socks Off HOF - My favorite mare, she was my first homebred National Champion, and just one of those spoiled girly, girls......loves her mom and is jealous when the attention gets spread. And then of course now she is proving to be an awesome producer, first foal is a 2x National champion and she is one of the best moms....











Erica's Total KnockOut - my favorite kiddo, just love him....He is a Taker son, and out of Knocker, He is just so goregous to me, love everything about him and he LOVES to show. He is the 08 National Champion Yearling stallion and owned and bred by....and needs his two year old grand to finish up this HOF next year.











Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet HOF- another favorite of mine....he is the 06 Congress Res. Grand Champion Gelding Under, 07 National Grand Champion Single Pleasure Driving 34-36 and Res. National Champion halter x 3, 08 National Res. Grand Champion Single Pleasure Driving 34-36 and 08 National Champion Sr. Gelding 34-36. has his HOF in halter and driving. A neat horse, a love bug to the extreme until you walk in the show ring and then it's an about face and it's "game time" to him.











Little Kings Big City Buck - Buckeroo son, and he is a multi national champion producer in his first foal crop....and not to mention he is just a sweet, sweet boy. He loves to show out for his girls and put on a show, but when it comes to people he aims to please, and gets his feeling hurt easily if you get angry at him.











AD I'll Make My Own Design - I think Russ picked her as he really likes her crossed on BC above










Design x Big City = Prankster






Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF - me and Jill's little man, or if he heard me I best not say little, he thinks he's about 17hands. He is a HOF halter horse, in 07 National Champion halter, and 08 National Grand Champion WCP Driving 32-34....hopefully we will have some little Destiny's in 09






WallStreet Rock E Lizz E - She is a Rock E daughter and can MOVE.....she was only shown very lightly in 08 as it was all an adjustment for her, but she is now only 4 points away from her HOF and is a national Top 3. Can't wait to cross her on Pharaoh!!


----------



## ErikaS. (Nov 23, 2008)

I am still enchanted by the looks of Carolyn's, of Valley View farms, Phantom. I love it we she posts so I gaze longingly at her avatar.


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 23, 2008)

Erica, there is a reason I put down TKO as the one I most desired...if you EVER decide to sell him, you better contact me first! I ADORE that boy! He is simply lovely.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Nov 23, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> This is a really hard question!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 23, 2008)

Taylor Jo said:


> StarRidgeAcres said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really hard question!
> ...


It's a deal!



Oh...do you think we should consult Brenda first?



Nah! Let's just show up.


----------



## Taylor Jo (Nov 23, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Taylor Jo said:
> 
> 
> > StarRidgeAcres said:
> ...



Yes, lets.... Mares in hand. Who could refuse us... We'd have that sad pitiful look to us. TJ I'd also try to sneak Gorgeous out of the barn, like I said in my other post she's my next favorite. TJ


----------



## kayla221444 (Nov 23, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Thanks so much for mentioning feature.
> 
> 
> 
> He is my dream horse for sure and I have to pinch myself sometimes when I look at him out in the pasture


Kay everytime I see your man I drool wishing I could find a perfect frame like Feature!



















lilnickers said:


> One particular horse pops into my mind: T-BONE from TIMBERVIEW (OR IS IT TIMBER RIDGE?)FARM
> He is an awesome looking horse with fabulous markings!!






Genie said:


> lilnickers said:
> 
> 
> > One particular horse pops into my mind: T-BONE from TIMBERVIEW (OR IS IT TIMBER RIDGE?)FARM
> ...






lilnickers said:


> OH, Genie, maybe that explains why I "gawked" at your boy when I saw him !!!! hehehe Hidden Timber has some beautiful horses


Hidden Timber Horses are extremely nice and COLORFUL! I adore T-bone, and melanie is the nicest person!! We purchased a FAF stallion from her Brave Hero, he was the BEST but we lost him this oct. due to liver failure...but good thing we are expecting 4 foals from him in 09 they will be our first and last







loveminis said:


> I have always loved SunBreaks Latte Tyme owned by Lost Spoke !!
> But I would DIE to get back a filly I used to own long time ago - KLS All That Jazz.


Latte Tyme has the most prettiest head ever!!! And KLS all that jazz is stunning as well, shes now owned by Janet Hays at Windemere Miniatures...and making out standing foals with Comin Thru!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] River (Nov 23, 2008)

minih said:


> I was looking thru this thread at some of the beautiful horses and I don't know how I have missed pictures of this very pretty girl. I can not wait to see pictures of her as a yearling.


Thank you Terri!!!



I was actually a little misleading in my post..... Thats our broodmare, Buck Ons Hot Gossip(Buck Ons Twice Hot Gossip in AMHR), as a baby. Here is a pic of her from Nationals as a Yearling... She was the Reserve Grand Champion Mare - Under in 2004. I just love her baby pic, and always forget about the other ones I have... lol


----------



## minih (Nov 23, 2008)

You can tell I am up on all the gossip



Kinda nice to fast forward a year in a day, she is very beautiful and according to the placket next to her she was recognized for it. Congrats on a very pretty mare. I *loooove* her baby picture too.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Dana! Actually Gizmo WILL be moving south, and a lot further than

two miles! But he'll be taking us all with him!





Shelley



ruffian said:


> Hmmm - Oh Sheryl perhaps I could come down and pick up Bandito??
> Or Shelley has a real nice little yearling colt that would fit nicely in my barn. Does Gizmo want to move to the sunny south? OK it's only about 2 miles south, but south is south!!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you so much kayla


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you, those who mentioned Destiny and Bacardi.

Erica shared a picture (my favorite picture) of Destiny. He is a VERY special boy who's made me prouder than words with his 4 years worth of first places, championships, all star lists, honor roll status, hall of fame, National championship and concluding this season with a *National Grand*. Yep... He is a VERY good boy!!!

As to Bacardi, he is my favorite horse. He has such a big, good heart. He will do anything he thinks you want him to do and he will follow me around all day like a dog. He loves cookies and hugs. Just so good of a horse inside and out.

*[SIZE=12pt]Little King’s BT Bacardi Gold, a/k/a “Bacardi”[/SIZE]*2004 37.25” AMHR Golden Palomino Gelding – Son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”)

Supreme and Grand Halter Champion / First Place Solid Color… and My Favorite Horse


----------



## loveminis (Nov 24, 2008)

> And KLS all that jazz is stunning as well, shes now owned by Janet Hays at Windemere Miniatures...and making out standing foals with Comin Thru!!!!!!!!!!


I know ! I sold her to Janet !!


----------



## kayla221444 (Nov 24, 2008)

loveminis said:


> > And KLS all that jazz is stunning as well, shes now owned by Janet Hays at Windemere Miniatures...and making out standing foals with Comin Thru!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I know ! I sold her to Janet !!


I just love Her foals they are nice!!


----------



## txminipinto (Nov 24, 2008)

The Simple Life Farm said:


> OMG!!!! How could you ever decide??????Mine would be a toss up between Kay's "Feature Attraction" and Carin's "Happy Hooligan OK". I LOVE a black pinto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have threatened, I mean, offered to take them both!!!!!








Thanks Kelly (again and again and again....)! Happy has really blossomed this year, completing all of his grand requirements in his last 4 ASPC shows! We're pretty proud of him. Just chasing a mere 21 points for his HOF and my first HOF plaque.



Sorry to disappoint, but I don't think anyone at this point could talk me out of him and we're only expecting one foal for next year....a full sibling to Grand Champion, Pondering Oaks Hooligan Moonshine (here's to wishing for a filly with a "little more" color!). Not bad for his first!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Nov 24, 2008)

Just finding this thread, and wanted to thank all of you. All three of our Senior Stallions made somebody's list.







macy--red carpet minis said:


> Also, I adore B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie, owned by Lisa and Mike Strasslein of Strasslein Stables . He is SO pretty and the fact that he is such a gorgeous Palomino color makes me drool over him even more.





StarRidgeAcres said:


> And Lisa Strass has a stallion that Belinda showed this year that is breath-taking!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, can't think of his name off the top of my head, but I'd sure know him if he was standing in front of me!!


Thanks Macy and Parmela! Charlie is an 8 yr-old son of Rock E that made his debut in the show ring this year. While showing wasn't necessarily his favorite thing to do, he put up with it pretty well, and looked darned good doing it. Here's a pic Mike took of him outside at Nationals after I won the National Reserve Champion Amateur Senior Stallion, Over with him.








crponies said:


> I love that "white" Shetland. I believe his name is Frank? He definitely is one that makes me drool





SirenFarms said:


> MARTINS BEST DRESSED SINATRA! (Frank)
> I absolutely adore this horse. i find him unbelieveably beautiful in every way. absolutely love him. i stalk this horse. not even joking. i went through ALL of the congress shots on washburns site, just to see his pictures and find out his results.


And the two of you are thinking of my husband's favorite horse in the whole world, Frank! Frank is one of the most playful and just generally happy horses, I've ever been around. He was the Congress Stakes Champion in Pleasure Driving this year and the Congress Reserve Grand Classic Stallion last year. Here's Frank's lastest ad from The Journal:








squeaky said:


> I'd love to own Lisa and Mike Strass's B&L's Rock "E" Red Alert.



Ah, Amanda, you've picked my personal favorite.



Redi, our other Rock E son, is amazing in all ways. He's a gorgeous show animal (2005 National Grand Champion Stallion and Halter Horse of the Year). He's a sweetheart that you can really form a relationship with, he's great with mares and foals. He's now a National Champion producer as well! I couldn't ask for any more in one animal and just feel amazingly lucky for being able to call him mine.


----------



## Devon (Nov 24, 2008)

bannerminis said:


> I would probably need a plane to carry all the horses I like to Ireland but here are just a few that spring to mindCaldwells Fashion Paige
> 
> Ericas Echos of My Destiny
> 
> ...






New Mini Owner said:


> Oh there are SO many!Any of Erica's horses, Prince, Esprit, Alladin, Phantom, Lucky C Acres stallion Buster, Semi, Kristina's Danny Boy, Devon's Fashion
> 
> 
> 
> ...






SirenFarms said:


> MARTINS BEST DRESSED SINATRA! (Frank)
> I absolutely adore this horse. i find him unbelieveably beautiful in every way. absolutely love him. i stalk this horse. not even joking. i went through ALL of the congress shots on washburns site, just to see his pictures and find out his results.
> 
> And Caldwells Fashion Paige. Love this mare i think she looks feminine and just gorgeous!



Thank You So Much





Gosh I Love her SO Much too, She has energy and Personality to burn too!





















And I'll have to let Janice know





Miss Chanel - 2008 Highpoint Halter Horse Ontario

Also pictured in my avatar from a few weeks ago











And MY Favourites Are





Esprit , Mr. Geshan



, Prince , Dakota San Juan Mulligans Run Gelding



, King Lee and Wall Street Jesse James and Rock E Lizzie


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Nov 24, 2008)

I really like too many but to name just a few…

Fashion – Devon’s Fashion OH any pic of her moving (standing still is ok but moving OH MY OH MY)

Chanel would be a close runner up as I think she’s following in mom and dads footsteps

Since I don’t really need another stallion a breeding to any of these guys would be great

Little Kings Big City Bucks

Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks

Little Kings B T Buck Bandito

Six Gems Roan-n Out Blue

Just might be a bias thing since I have a foal from each of Ellen’s boys

Phantoms Bocephus – Ellen from Whimsical Farms

I’ve also fallen for Ellen’s Indiana thanks to the colt he and Suiox had this spring – he is just SO wonderfully tempered and I like how he’s put together.

Saber – can’t forget him… so much personality

I can go on and on


----------



## Devon (Nov 24, 2008)

Tatonkas Dream said:


> I really like too many but to name just a few…Fashion – Devon’s Fashion OH any pic of her moving (standing still is ok but moving OH MY OH MY)
> 
> Chanel would be a close runner up as I think she’s following in mom and dads footsteps
> 
> ...






Aww


----------



## Shawntelle (Nov 24, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get to buy the one mare i have had my eye on for....over 2 years and kept joking to Erica to let me buy her, She now lives in Ontario

Erica's Shez Buckin' Awesome If anyone can add a picture of her that would be sweet since we all must know by now I am tech challanged for pictures.

I would also love to own Lost Spoke "Catch" and Erica's mare "Peas"


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 25, 2008)

Since several people mentioned my boy ALLADDIN (THANK YOU!!!



) I thought I would post a new Liz pic that I just purchased of him. He is doing really well in his training, and he will be hitting the show ring again in '09! And he is expecting his first foal this year...which I also hope to show a little! Can't wait!!! I do adore this little boyo!


----------



## willowoodstables (Nov 25, 2008)

Erica said:


> WallStreet Rock E Lizz E - She is a Rock E daughter and can MOVE.....she was only shown very lightly in 08 as it was all an adjustment for her, but she is now only 4 points away from her HOF and is a national Top 3. Can't wait to cross her on Pharaoh!!





Jumping Jelly beans, 2:30 am, browsing the forum and then WHAMMO.....

HOLY CRAP..Erica, where has she been hiding?? WOW WOW, me wanna hook her to the viceroy today. What a trotting fool. Keep us posted with her pictures, she is my pic of forum horses to have..FOR SURE


----------



## Erica (Nov 25, 2008)

> Jumping Jelly beans, 2:30 am, browsing the forum and then WHAMMO.....
> HOLY CRAP..Erica, where has she been hiding?? WOW WOW, me wanna hook her to the viceroy today. What a trotting fool. Keep us posted with her pictures, she is my pic of forum horses to have..FOR SURE







I think she's pretty neat too





And she's only 36"

She's just been hiding in my barn, maturing both physically and mentally.......and the cart, well



lets just say it's a slow process with her having any faith with someone behind her or near her back feet, she's such a fun horse but definelty has her quirks, each day is a new day for her


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Parmela and TJ! We love to have company!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 25, 2008)

No kidding Erica!! HOLY COW!!



That mare is something else!!!! A little hot, eh? Get in, buckle up, and hang on! LOL What a mover! Cripes...


----------



## normajeanbaker (Nov 25, 2008)

Thousand Oaks Sirs Lancelot. I like this stud alot and have always said "I want him!".



I think he's got a beautiful head on him and he catches my eye everytime I see him in the magazines and online.

And ever since I met him as a weanling, I have always liked Clear Brooks CK Featured In Color("Seymour"). I am pretty sure he's still owned by Clear Brook because he's wanting to come to Maine when I have an open stall






I also fell in love with their Clear Brooks CK Cuz I Can mare at a show I saw her at.

Not sure if he's owned by a forum member anymore, but I also wouldn't mind having Cross Country Call Me Awesome.

I wouldn't be too sad if I went out and found Little Kings Buck On Broadway sitting in my barn either!

~Jen~


----------



## Mulligans Run (Dec 17, 2009)

So sorry for resurrecting an older post, but I am tied up with my own forum and don't get on here as much as I'd like to. It's great to look at all the comments, thoughts and opinions.

Thank you for mentioning our stallion, Dream and Shannon's gelding Marcos, who is now retired and a babysitter to our weaners. He has a job he loves!

We adore Dream and what he is producing - wouldn't trade him for anything...we are truly blessed!! *Brenda - can't wait to see your Dream Team next year, as well as Aubrey's!* And Calvin can come down and visit anytime. He will cross with the Dream girls very nicely! And I'm sure Gracie Lou would convince him that the weather is much nicer here...with grass year round





I'm afraid my favorites, _besides Prince, Calvin and Partner_, are already mine. I love my show horses, Affair (wow), Falcon, Dezyn and Paris. And Miss Kitty & Maybe will be bred this year and hopefully will produce future champions to follow in their footsteps! And then Miss Whisper......hoping for a repeat of this filly as her mom is bred back the same way.

*Affair (left) and Falcon (right) ..the other kids can be seen on our website.*


----------



## mdegner (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know that I could pick a favorite as there are so many amazing horses out there but I am happy to see all the folks mentioning Bey Masquerade! I'm the proud new owner of Mountain Meadows Tymers Savannah who is in foal to--yup, you guessed it--Century Farms Bey Masquerade. Can't wait to see the baby and I'm definitely hoping for a stud colt.


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 17, 2009)

mdegner, I have a colt bred very similarly out of my Tymer daughter by a Baylee Son, Mountain Meadows Bey Durango. He is lovely in every way, and you couldn't pry him from my cold, dead hands. I feel you will be very happy with your foal! I love Savannah...Congratulations!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 17, 2009)

I love Dream, Heather and you just wait these kids are looking really hot right now!


----------



## mdegner (Dec 17, 2009)

ClickMini said:


> mdegner, I have a colt bred very similarly out of my Tymer daughter by a Baylee Son, Mountain Meadows Bey Durango. He is lovely in every way, and you couldn't pry him from my cold, dead hands. I feel you will be very happy with your foal! I love Savannah...Congratulations!!!


Well thanks Amy! Christmas came early for me this year. We also bought Sissy who is out another gorgeous MM stallion Sovereign, so we are just pleased as punch. Was a little worried about the trip out and whether Savannah would have a problem or not, but both girls made the trip just fine and seem to be adjusting to the extremely cold weather we've had here in the great state of Minnesota. Can't wait for spring........Happy Holidays, Mary Wilson


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 17, 2009)

There are way too many AWESOME horses! I did some quick review and found a few of my favorites, I am probably still forgetting some of them but here are some I am quite fond of:

DRK has a bunch that I absolutely LOVE





Toyland Tino Trix

Toyland Peekaboo

DRK Tinos Lil Trixie

Blue Chips Formalattire Masterpiece

Harlwood Shoot for the Sky

Targetsmom has a gorgeous mare that I would love to have:

Jones Call Me Blue Admiration

Timberview Minis has:

Timberviews Simply Awesome

Timberviews Simply Exotica

wpsellwood has:

Calvin

LTD Miniatures:

LTD's Magic Man and a bunch of others





and last but not least End Level Farms:

Sutherlins Little Shazam

I am going to stop now or I might take up a whole page


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 17, 2009)

I would absolutely love to own ERICAS BIG CITY ECHO ME PERFECT bred by Erica. Aristocratic Miniatures from the forum owned her but they

sold her and I believe she was exported overseas....bummer.


----------



## End Level Farms (Dec 17, 2009)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> and last but not least End Level Farms:Sutherlins Little Shazam


Thank you very much.

We fell in love with him. And his personality and that of his foals are simply awesome.

We hope to take him to Nationals. (Well see what the future holds)


----------



## minie812 (Dec 17, 2009)

MMM so many minis so little time. I LOVE TINO from DRK


----------



## roxy's_mom (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW! Where are I'm supposed to start! There are some really awesome looking horses owned by forum members that there'd be way to many to list.

I don't think the owner's of this horse are forum members but I sure would love to have a daughter of his. He's owned by Strebor Miniatures of Florida.

His name: *Taylor Made's Pistol Bang *



- he's a Buckeroo grandson

They have a daughter of his from this year that I would LOVE to have standing in my pasture

Her name: *Strebor Pistol Packin MaMa*





I believe Cross Country Call Me Awesome is living in WV now and is also owned by a forum member.

Becky M.


----------



## Erica (Dec 17, 2009)

> Iwould absolutely love to own ERICAS BIG CITY ECHO ME PERFECT bred by Erica. Aristocratic Miniatures from the forum owned her but theysold her and I believe she was exported overseas....bummer.


I <3 Echo too





Hoping for a repeat for 2010.....we will see. Her dam is due to foal in Feb for a full sibling!!

She is sired by Little Kings Big City Buck - multi National Champion producing stallion for me and a son of Buckeroo

and her dam is Erica's Echos Adventuress - again a multi National Champion mare and a daughter of Buck Echo

Echo herself was shown as a weanling by me and was a 2x National Res. Champion in Futurity and Open and was out with Alliance miniatures in 2009 on the A circut and is leading the honor roll in her open and ammy class last I looked.






and yes now she is overseas with Dirk and Sabine Baets!! Can't wait to see what she accomplishes on the circut overseas


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Dec 17, 2009)

I AM NOT SURE IF ALL OF THESE HORSES BELONG TO FORUM MEMBERS OR NOT BUT THEY ARE SOME OF MY FAVORITES.

C SPOTS RARE JEWEL - HIDDEN TIMBER RANCH

ALL OF THE MARES FROM FORGET ME NOT MINIS

CROSS COUNTRY CALL ME AWESOME, REECES NADIVA HAWK, JTR LITTLE SARAH - JENNIFER SITES (CEDAR FIELDS)

PACIFIC CHINA BLUE, FERGIES KITTY HAWK, TEDDY'S TREASURES MOONLIGHT DREAM, CANTERBURY MY FAIR LADY, CROSS COUNTRY TEQUILA SUNRISE, NOSTALGIAS DIRTY MONEY - JOANNE - PACIFIC PINTOS

MAGIC MANS TOP TICKET, DRK PHANTOM INVESTOR - DRK MINIATURE HORSES

THE LIST COULD GO ON AND ON... ALL OF OUR FORUM MEMBERS REALLY HAVE SOME NICE HORSES AND I THINK WE EACH TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT WE HAVE.


----------



## Frankie (Dec 17, 2009)

Have you guys seen Getitia's up and coming boy, Hot Toddy??

Buckeye WCF Farm

This guy is awesome! I have never seen a horse radiate both beauty and power just by looking at them, but this boy does.

I would love to watch him move every day out in my pasture!





He for sure is one HOT TODDY!

www.buckeyewcf.com


----------



## lilnickers (Dec 17, 2009)

T-BONE from Hidden Timber Ranch !!!

He has ALWAYS caught my eye


----------



## drk (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you to all that have mentioned my horses......

For me being an Appy lover I'd love to own Alliance Piano Man



:wub



Not sure about being a forum member ?

I also love LOTTO



:wub





There are so many Gorgeous horses out there it's tough to narrow them down....

Here is Tino wishing everyone a Wonderful Holiday Season....


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh man I have one. Not sure Sheryl is on here but I fell in love with Oak Bay Mi Amigo



:wub



!!!! He is so elegant. I have a breeding coming to his dad. Sent my mare late in the year and she didn't take. Darn it. Was so looking forward to that baby. Maybe in 2011!


----------



## Connie P (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok I have to pipe back in here again ............................Jane doesn't come here very often but I do believe she is a forum member so it is with great pleasure that I would definitely add

[SIZE=12pt]STONEHENGE PAINTED FEATHER - HE IS MY ALL TIME FAVORITE MINIATURE HORSE! EVER![/SIZE]









I also have to add that I already have many of my favorites standing right out in my own barn.


----------



## jsites (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who mentioned Awesome



When this post first started back in 08 we had just moved Awesome to WV. I couldn't imagine the farm without him.






There are so many forum members horses I'd like to own but to list a few....

Robins *Lotto*

Sandy's *Semi*

Stacy's *Bay Prince*

Getitia's *Buckeye WCF Hot Toddy*


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 17, 2009)

I have to say there is lots of horses I would love to have* BUT* I have my dream horse already standing in my barn...

*Little Kings Sentra Supreme*

31.75" A/R double bred buckskin roan King Supreme son!!!

He just wows me everytime I look at him!



pictured in my avatar


----------



## Katiean (Dec 18, 2009)

It would have to be a stud because I have way enough mares right now. I see so many that I really, really, really like. However, I have a hard time putting a horse and who owns it together. But, there is a nice Buckskin I really like and that is I AM BT WATERFORD TOO (one of my mares sires). I have also seen a few Arion Managements studs I would buy in a heart beat if I won the lottery (but, thats a different post).


----------



## REO (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you Jennifer





Your boy Awesome is my choice!





(although there are so many here I love!)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 19, 2009)

I know this is an old post, but since it's been brought up again....





I've been drooling *so hard* over Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister and Maple Hollow's Phlashin Ya'll!!!











It's just not fair! They're each lovely, exactly what I've always wanted right down to color, even in my price range, and I simply have no need for four good mini geldings to be standing around in my paddock. Especially when only Twister is even of an age to be driving and driving is all I do!





Oh, this watching their prices drop is PAINFUL. Somebody shoot me!





Leia


----------



## ShaunaL (Dec 19, 2009)

I drool over so many horses posted here but I have to say my recurring favorite is Sandy's Semi and now I have to add her mare Panda





Once I saw Getitia's Todd pictured I was a goner... watching her site for those Todd babies.....


----------



## ShaunaL (Dec 19, 2009)

SampleMM said:


> I would absolutely love to own ERICAS BIG CITY ECHO ME PERFECT bred by Erica. Aristocratic Miniatures from the forum owned her but theysold her and I believe she was exported overseas....bummer.


*Sigh* I LOVE that mare, she looks stunning in her pics. I own two paternal half sisters but have always thought Echo would look really nice in my show barn









Course, I like most of those Erica horses


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 19, 2009)

You can add another Oak Park horse to my list, I'm absolutely IN LOVE with Tami's 09 filly Holly



:wub


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 19, 2009)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I know this is an old post, but since it's been brought up again....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for mentioning Phlashy!!! He is getting more awesome every day I cant wait to show him and dont worry I will keep ya up to date on how he places



!


----------



## Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

I am a HUGE Prince fan myself!!!

But that said I love his son- Charming that we bred as much or more



He has that presence that his father has!!!





I am ALITTLE attached to our Nighthawk son Treasure also



He is in our avatar





I love Brendas little man- Calvin- but we have had that discussion many times



wink wink

And Mindy - Sentra is one of my all time favorite King Supreme sons



We just gelded Rebel and he just may have a big future as a performance horse on our show string. He has killer movement and the performance attitude!!


----------



## My2Minis (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know if this horse belongs to a member, but I would love a gelding or mare of this guy:

http://www.howlinghillsfarm.com/horses/det...;type=stallions


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll take Lost Spokes boy "Catch".


----------

